# Foros Novedades Carreras, Maestrías, Postgrados, Cursos y Capacitaciones  Curso Intensivo: Producción de Abonos Orgánicos

## Valentin

Estimados Amigos (as) 
El Instituto Rural Valle Grande y con el apoyo de la RAAA (Red de Acción en Agricultura Alternativa), estan organizando el curso intensivo teórico-práctico: Producción de Abonos Orgánicos, el cuál se realizará del 24 al 27 de Abril en Cañete. 
El curso esta dirigido a profesionales y a público en general interesado en conocer el manejo de la producción de los abonos asi como determinar sus beneficios y uso en los diversos cultivos. 
Para facilitarle con mas información le adjuntamos el programa de actividades del curso. 
Agradeciendo su atención, esperamos contar con su participación en el curso de capacitación. 
Atte 
Valentín Delgado
Cursos Intensivos - Instituto Rural Valle Grande
RPC: 991692565
Email: vdelgado@irvg.orgTemas similares: Curso Intensivo sobre Producción de Abonos Orgánicos Curso  Regional Certificación de Productos Orgánicos - Huaraz, 08 y 09 de Julio del 2011 Abonos Orgánicos I curso teórico práctico producción de abonos organicos Curso: Producción de Cuyes (16/02/2009)

----------


## ValleGrande

Estimados amigos, les comento que el curso ha cambiado de fecha, se realizará del 15 al 18 de mayo del presente, los esperamos, el curso va a estar muy interesante, habrá exposiciones magistrales, prácticas de campo, visitas de estudio y conocerán el laboratorio de química agrícola del Instituto Rural Valle Grande... mayor información escribir a vdelgado@irvg.org / jcanales@irvg.org

----------

